# dark green poo - 10 week old baby



## Aikybeats

hi

wonder if someone could please advise.

my 10 week old ds has really dark green poos. he has had these for several weeks now and just wondered if this was normal. he really struggles to do them some of the time. he is on cow and gate comfort.

ask my health visitor and she just says it is normal but my friend got told her baby had a bug when her poo turned green.

his temp today is 35.5 - is this okay as well? thot was a bit low.

Probabky being the over-protective mother but thought id ask another opinion.

thanksd a lot.
ax


----------



## nichub

hi, 
I think this is perfectly fine, all babies are very different, if he is slightly constipated then you could give him a little cooled boiled water in the day to drink as well as his normal feeds, normal temp is 36 to 37 ish, obviously if its very slightly over or under its no problem plus if he is too cool then he will just cry,
He sounds very healthy to me don't worry

Nic


----------



## Aikybeats

thanks for that x


----------

